

Parkinson's Law - BRadmin
http://www.economist.com/businessfinance/management/displayStory.cfm?story_id=14116121&source=hptextfeature

======
alanthonyc
Thanks for that read. I just upvoted you multiple times across multiple
submissions for this one article.

    
    
      The Law of Multiplication of Subordinates
    
      The Law of Multiplication of Work
    

True classics.

